# SAN DIEGO'S STRAIGHT GAME PINIC & HOP



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

what the rule's for the hop? street?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@May 27 2008, 05:21 PM~10748511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Count me in baby...!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

where at? :0


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@May 27 2008, 06:21 PM~10748511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE REP !!!!!!!!!.. NICE SUNNY DAY IN SO.CALI BY THE BAY !! CANT TOP THAT  :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

COOL :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@May 28 2008, 01:03 PM~10755094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 28 2008, 01:16 PM~10755171
> *
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE REP !!!!!!!!!.. NICE SUNNY DAY IN SO.CALI BY THE BAY !! CANT TOP THAT    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@May 27 2008, 05:21 PM~10748511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit yea i will be there u guys should have trophies for the cry baby's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good shit


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@May 29 2008, 04:43 PM~10765143
> *oh shit yea i will be there u guys should have trophies for the cry baby's :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  good shit
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 29 2008, 08:16 PM~10766506
> *
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird+May 29 2008, 08:16 PM~10766506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@May 27 2008, 05:21 PM~10748511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I CANT WAIT TILL THE PICNIC, SO I CAN SERVE ALL THEM SUCKAS THATS BEEN ASKIN ABOUT MY CAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 30 2008, 11:24 AM~10770956
> *:werd:
> *


DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS FROM THE LOWRIDERFEST CAR SHOW AT QUALCOMM ?? IF SO CAN YOU POST THEM ??!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

Pic's from the LOWRIDERFEST!!!


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

STRAIGHT GAME HOPPIN'


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 2 2008, 01:50 PM~10781286
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 2 2008, 09:53 PM~10784500
> *:biggrin:
> *



sup bird???


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@May 27 2008, 05:21 PM~10748511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

GETTING THA BUSINESS OUT THA WAY


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE FUN OJ WANTS SOME WILL BE N DA HOUSE BM 4 LIFE R TTMF O ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:WHATS THE CASH PAY OUT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 11 2008, 03:31 PM~10848237
> *LOOKS LIKE FUN OJ WANTS SOME WILL BE N DA HOUSE BM 4 LIFE R TTMF O ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:WHATS THE CASH PAY OUT
> *


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

straight game!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 11 2008, 04:31 PM~10848237
> *LOOKS LIKE FUN OJ WANTS SOME WILL BE N DA HOUSE BM 4 LIFE R TTMF O ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:WHATS THE CASH PAY OUT
> *


i wouldent worry about that ................ ITS ALREADY MINE............................STREET FAME CUSTOM HYDRAULICS


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@Jun 17 2008, 05:19 PM~10890871
> *TTT:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


what up so high


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2008, 05:26 PM~10875012
> *i wouldent worry about that ................  ITS ALREADY MINE............................STREET FAME CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
> *


STREET FAME HYDRAULICS UNTOUCHABLE IN SAN DIEGO YOU BETTA ASK YO MA MA
WITH A V8 SO DONT HATE!!!!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 17 2008, 09:47 PM~10893034
> *STREET FAME HYDRAULICS UNTOUCHABLE IN SAN DIEGO YOU BETTA ASK YO MA MA
> WITH A V8  SO DONT HATE!!!!!
> *


stop me when i lie


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jun 13 2008, 01:26 AM~10860985
> *straight game!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up al looken forward to your clubs first show and hop you guys should have the park cramed packed :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2008, 05:26 PM~10875012
> *i wouldent worry about that ................  ITS ALREADY MINE............................STREET FAME CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
> *


WILL SEE TEAM BLACK MAGIC 08 IS MINE QUOTE ME IN VEGAS ARE YOU GOING :biggrin: WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW STRAIGHT GAME SHOW L8TERZ ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 17 2008, 08:38 PM~10892940
> *what up so high
> *


what up play boy just trying to get ready for a good picnic :biggrin:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 18 2008, 07:19 PM~10901241
> *WILL SEE TEAM BLACK MAGIC 08 IS MINE QUOTE ME IN VEGAS ARE YOU GOING :biggrin: WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW STRAIGHT GAME SHOW L8TERZ ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 oh shit


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 18 2008, 07:19 PM~10901241
> *WILL SEE TEAM BLACK MAGIC 08 IS MINE QUOTE ME IN VEGAS ARE YOU GOING :biggrin: WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW STRAIGHT GAME SHOW L8TERZ ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


i love your attitude. lol. i will be drunk thats for sure.


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

*ttt *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Jun 21 2008, 01:47 PM~10920610
> *ttt
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2008, 05:26 PM~10875012
> *i wouldent worry about that ................  ITS ALREADY MINE............................STREET FAME CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:34 AM~10924563
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:37 AM~10924583
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:37 AM~10924589
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:38 AM~10924592
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:38 AM~10924599
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Im gonna try to make it to da hop.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:39 AM~10924605
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:40 AM~10924614
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:40 AM~10924620
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:41 AM~10924626
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:42 AM~10924631
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:42 AM~10924633
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:43 AM~10924638
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:44 AM~10924647
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT PICNINC, SHOULD BE A GOOD TIME, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 blck 66_@Jun 22 2008, 09:24 PM~10928486
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT PICNINC, SHOULD BE A GOOD TIME, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up GROUPE :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 06:29 PM~10927640
> *STREET FAME
> *


ECHO







ECHO




















echo

















:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 21 2008, 06:21 PM~10921422
> *
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 23 2008, 07:21 AM~10930750
> *what up GROUPE :biggrin:
> *


what up MR "ST FAME" :biggrin:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

STRAIGHT GAME CC 1ST PICNIC IS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE IF YOU AINT THERE YOU AINT NO WHERE!!!!!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 23 2008, 07:21 AM~10930750
> *what up GROUPE :biggrin:
> *


Cutlass ready :biggrin:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jun 23 2008, 05:42 PM~10935190
> *Cutlass ready :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jun 23 2008, 06:42 PM~10935190
> *Cutlass ready :biggrin:
> *


ITS GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP FRIDAY TO GET STRIPED AND CLEARED. IM TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR JULY 13 :biggrin:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 23 2008, 08:46 PM~10936764
> *ITS GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP FRIDAY  TO GET STRIPED AND CLEARED. IM TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR JULY 13 :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: 
need help?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 blck 66_@Jun 23 2008, 09:45 PM~10936751
> *
> *


IM READY FOR THE FANTANATER!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 23 2008, 08:48 PM~10936778
> *IM READY FOR THE FANTANATER!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


om ready to have some fun, (unleaded please) :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 blck 66_@Jun 23 2008, 09:47 PM~10936777
> *:thumbsup:
> need help?
> *


THEN I GOT TO PUT THE SETUP IN


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 23 2008, 08:49 PM~10936796
> *THEN I GOT TO PUT THE SETUP IN
> *


i'll bring the beer!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 blck 66_@Jun 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10936792
> *om ready to have some fun, (unleaded please) :biggrin:
> *


SHIT THERE WONT BE A HOP IF THERE WASENT ANY WAIT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 blck 66_@Jun 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10936800
> *i'll bring the beer!
> *


OH YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 23 2008, 08:51 PM~10936814
> *SHIT THERE WONT BE A HOP IF THERE WASENT ANY WAIT
> *


i saw the roof, very nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 blck 66_@Jun 23 2008, 09:52 PM~10936829
> *i saw the roof, very nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


THANKS hno: I JUST HOPE IT COMES OUT RIGHT


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

L.A, O.C, INLAND IMPIRE YOU GUYS STILL COMING THROUGH?????


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

the countdown continues. we gonna kick the sumer off right got damn u!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. NO CHIPPIN!!!!!!!! I repeat....NO CHIPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Roger that. U guys stay awesome!!!!!!!!

Big Suge I see u shining. a fairskin is due on friday sharp. chuuuuuuuch!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jun 24 2008, 08:27 AM~10939314
> *the countdown continues. we gonna kick the sumer off right got damn u!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. NO CHIPPIN!!!!!!!! I repeat....NO CHIPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Roger that. U guys stay awesome!!!!!!!!
> 
> Big Suge I see u shining. a fairskin is due on friday sharp. chuuuuuuuch!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jun 24 2008, 09:18 AM~10939257
> *L.A, O.C, INLAND IMPIRE YOU GUYS STILL COMING THROUGH?????
> *


they aint showen up like always because they cant find a truck big enough to tow there heavy ass cars.............. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> they aint showen up like always because they cant find a truck big enough to tow there heavy ass cars.............. :biggrin:
> [/HAAAAA HAAAAAA


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

i got a baby linoln for sale if you guys know anyone. $1000. u know my number


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 blck 66_@Jun 23 2008, 08:45 PM~10936751
> *
> *


No not mine :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:

His :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2008, 05:26 PM~10875012
> *i wouldent worry about that ................   ITS ALREADY MINE............................STREET FAME CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
> *


 :biggrin: THATS RITE !!!!!!!


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

S.D. DREAM TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jun 27 2008, 11:33 AM~10964100
> *No not mine :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> His :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


i seen that car on craigslist for sale. lol. lmfao. damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Jun 27 2008, 02:23 PM~10965352
> *S.D.  DREAM TEAM :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

A COUPLE MORE WEEKS......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

ttt :tongue:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jun 27 2008, 11:33 AM~10964100
> *No not mine :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> His :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN CHIAO.... HOW HEAVY IS SHE ??????????


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: A LIL OVER A WEEK TO GO :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: can I just get my prize. Now!!!!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NEXT SUNDAY....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: Latin Luxury from mo val will be in the house!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

IS L.A GOING TO BE ANOTHER NO SHOW??????


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT for tha homies from Straight Game


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

everyone better be ready this shit aint no joke this is for real...eat sleep and shit lowridin!!! if u aint got GAME u aint got nothin!!!!!


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

What it DO


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Jul 8 2008, 07:45 AM~11036336
> *What it DO
> *


front back side to side. :dunno:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

uffin: i'll be there


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

GGGGEEEAAAHHHHHH ALMOST SUNDAY 3 MORE DAYS REALLY LOOKN FOWARD TO THIS SHOW


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 9 2008, 10:55 PM~11052683
> *GGGGEEEAAAHHHHHH  ALMOST SUNDAY 3 MORE DAYS  REALLY LOOKN FOWARD TO THIS SHOW
> *


:yes:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

what time is the hop going to be.


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

:biggrin:  TTT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jul 6 2008, 11:55 PM~11026213
> *IS L.A GOING TO BE ANOTHER NO SHOW??????
> *


what u think :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 22 2008, 10:37 AM~10924583
> *STREET FAME
> *


STREET FAME


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 10 2008, 02:24 PM~11056976
> *STREET FAME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: TTT


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ALMOST


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

Alot of talking going on about this one. Lets see who can back it up. :0 :0


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA4YA_@Jul 10 2008, 11:40 AM~11055971
> *what time is the hop going to be.
> *


HOP STARTS AT 2PM


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

good morning my friends


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Jul 10 2008, 03:17 PM~11057918
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 blck 66_@Jul 11 2008, 05:22 PM~11066483
> *:biggrin:
> *


STREET FAME CUSTOMS HOTTEST SHOP IN SAN DIEGO GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FOR ALL YOU HATERZ AND PARTICAPATERZ, STREET FAME IS GOING TO BE JOINING THE O G KALIFORNIA KUSTOMZ EVERYONE KNOWS WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN KNOW RIGHT........... WE GOT THIS TOWN LOCKED DOWN AS OF 7/1/2008 WERE DOING EVERYTHING FROM CUSTOM PAINTING AND HYDROS THE RIGHT WAY NO MORE GETTING RIPPED OFF AT OTHER HIGH PRICE CHOP SHOPS BRING YOUR SHIT TO THE O G KALI KUSTOMZ AND GET YOUR SHIT HOOKED THE FUCK UP.......... WHAT UP REGAL ILL BE AT THE PAD WAITING,,, HIT ME UP..... :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 11 2008, 05:12 PM~11066877
> *STREET FAME CUSTOMS HOTTEST SHOP IN SAN DIEGO GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FOR ALL YOU HATERZ AND PARTICAPATERZ, STREET FAME IS GOING TO BE JOINING THE O G KALIFORNIA KUSTOMZ EVERYONE KNOWS WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN KNOW RIGHT...........      WE GOT THIS TOWN LOCKED DOWN AS OF 7/1/2008 WERE DOING EVERYTHING FROM CUSTOM PAINTING AND HYDROS THE RIGHT WAY NO MORE GETTING RIPPED OFF AT OTHER HIGH PRICE CHOP SHOPS BRING YOUR SHIT TO THE O G KALI KUSTOMZ AND GET YOUR SHIT HOOKED THE FUCK UP..........            WHAT UP REGAL ILL BE AT THE PAD WAITING,,, HIT ME UP.....                :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


ill be there, (i still have my kalifornia kustoms t-shirt)


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 11 2008, 05:12 PM~11066877
> *STREET FAME CUSTOMS HOTTEST SHOP IN SAN DIEGO GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FOR ALL YOU HATERZ AND PARTICAPATERZ, STREET FAME IS GOING TO BE JOINING THE O G KALIFORNIA KUSTOMZ EVERYONE KNOWS WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN KNOW RIGHT...........      WE GOT THIS TOWN LOCKED DOWN AS OF 7/1/2008 WERE DOING EVERYTHING FROM CUSTOM PAINTING AND HYDROS THE RIGHT WAY NO MORE GETTING RIPPED OFF AT OTHER HIGH PRICE CHOP SHOPS BRING YOUR SHIT TO THE O G KALI KUSTOMZ AND GET YOUR SHIT HOOKED THE FUCK UP..........            WHAT UP REGAL ILL BE AT THE PAD WAITING,,, HIT ME UP.....                :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


will roll out after 3 in a street fame built car.... :0 1st time on the street, dono if he will hop it tho... :angry:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

HELL YEAH TOMORROW ALREADY SO WHOS BUSTIN OUT


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

WHATS UP WHOS GOING IM HEADING OVER THERE LIKE AT 11


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

THE BADDEST PICNIC YET MUCH PROPS TO SEVILLE MAN U PUT IT DOWN MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE STRAIGHT GAMERS NICE PICNIC AND TO KNEEDEEP SHAME ON U SORE FUCKING LOOSERS THAT FOOL TEE CROSED THE LINE FUCK THAT JUST FACCEEEE IT ***** U GOT SERVED


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

who won double pump??


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

STREET DOUBLE I THINK BUT NOT SURE WAS NETO FROM BOTTOMS UP


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

NOT THAT MANY DOUBLE


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 13 2008, 05:48 PM~11079324
> *NOT THAT MANY DOUBLE
> *


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

WHAT UP DID U GO AND WHAT CAR U HAVE


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

HEY SUGE GET AT ME DAWG IF IM RIGHT ISN'T UR COUSIN RENALLE IF SO GET AT ME THAT FOO WAS GONNA SELL ME HIS LAC IVED BEEN TRYING TO REACH HIM GET AT ME


----------



## C-LOC DA PROMOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

NICE SHOW TODAY IMA TRY AND UPLOADING VIDS OF TODAYS HOP HAHA T HAHA WAT THE FUCK WAS THAT IDK BUT SOME FUNNY SHIT STR8T GAME DID THERE THANG THE GREEN MONTE TOOK OUT THAT LIL WEAK EL CAMINO


----------



## C-LOC DA PROMOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 13 2008, 06:38 PM~11079285
> *THE BADDEST  PICNIC YET MUCH PROPS TO SEVILLE MAN U PUT IT DOWN MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE STRAIGHT GAMERS NICE PICNIC AND TO KNEEDEEP SHAME ON U SORE FUCKING LOOSERS THAT FOOL TEE CROSED THE LINE FUCK THAT JUST FACCEEEE IT ***** U GOT SERVED
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

fucking great time out there, props to my boy chaio for put it down, straight game tearing the streets up....


let me know it you get the switch working for the pedal car...might have a job for you...


props to djxsd for the great tunes/mic work :thumbsup: 

HOP WAS CRAZY.... :0 

good show...... cant wait till next Straight Game Event...


----------



## C-LOC DA PROMOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

HEADING OUT TO 43RD OR FAM BAM WERE EVERS ILL HAVE MORE PICS AND IM TRYING TO GET THE VIDEOS IGHT KEEP POSTED LATEZZ


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

DAS RITE MUCH PROPS CHAIO IS THE REASON OLOT OF THESE CARS ARE OUT THERE HOPPIN ALSO THE HOMIE DANNY FROM 1 TOUCH


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 13 2008, 06:43 PM~11079301
> *who won double pump??
> *


couldn't tell you i was watching the drama with T and the elco...missed the whole announcements.... :angry:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LOC DA PROMOTER_@Jul 13 2008, 07:40 PM~11079754
> *HEADING OUT TO 43RD OR FAM BAM WERE EVERS ILL HAVE MORE PICS AND IM TRYING TO GET THE VIDEOS IGHT KEEP POSTED LATEZZ
> 
> 
> ...


watch your self...last time it was popping there was a shooting...would go but that shit happen in from of me...so im going to chill here and wait for pics...


and keep them pics coming ...... :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 13 2008, 07:40 PM~11079756
> *DAS RITE MUCH PROPS CHAIO IS THE REASON OLOT OF THESE CARS ARE OUT THERE HOPPIN ALSO THE HOMIE DANNY FROM 1 TOUCH
> *


 :biggrin: been doing it for some time...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

STREET5 FAME CUSTOMS GOT DOUBLE PUMP LIKE WE ALWAYS DO 92 INCHES IN THE 64 IMPALA......

VERY GOOD PICNIC NOW LETS C WUTS POPPIN AT FAM BAM


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 13 2008, 07:59 PM~11079947
> *STREET5 FAME CUSTOMS GOT DOUBLE PUMP LIKE WE ALWAYS DO 92 INCHES IN THE 64 IMPALA......
> 
> VERY GOOD PICNIC NOW LETS C WUTS POPPIN AT FAM BAM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

If any of u guys still wana serve t hes here on 43rd its 850 and he just got here ill post pics later


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 13 2008, 08:51 PM~11080526
> *If any of u guys still wana  serve t  hes here on 43rd  its 850 and he just got here ill post pics later
> *


how is it?


keep them pic coming


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 13 2008, 07:40 PM~11079756
> *DAS RITE MUCH PROPS CHAIO IS THE REASON OLOT OF THESE CARS ARE OUT THERE HOPPIN ALSO THE HOMIE DANNY FROM 1 TOUCH
> *


x2 , god picnic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

MAN 43RD WAS WEAK NO HOPPING REALLY HAPPENING


----------



## C-LOC DA PROMOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 13 2008, 07:44 PM~11079801
> *watch your self...last time it was popping there was a shooting...would go but that shit happen in from of me...so im going to chill here and wait for pics...
> and keep them pics coming ...... :biggrin:
> *


HAHA YEA DAWG ITS BEEN CHILLIN BUT YEA I ALWAYS KEEP AN EYE OUT I GOT MORE PICS IM TRYING TO GET THE VIDEOS ON HERE KEEP POSTED


----------



## C-LOC DA PROMOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

THE ONLY SHIT THAT WENT DOWN ON 43RD TONIGHT HAHA !!! :biggrin:


----------



## C-LOC DA PROMOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LOC DA PROMOTER_@Jul 13 2008, 10:53 PM~11081527
> *THE ONLY SHIT THAT WENT DOWN ON 43RD TONIGHT HAHA !!! :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

STRAIGHT GAME put it down. the picnic was on point i got pics that i will post when i downloaded them from the camera. 


I will be there next year :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WHO WON THE QUADRUPLE MULTI FLEX PUMP?


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA4YA_@Jul 14 2008, 07:41 AM~11083184
> *STRAIGHT GAME put it down. the picnic was on point  i got pics that i will post when i downloaded them from the camera.
> I will be there next year :thumbsup:
> *



What up Homie ... Picnic was cool as hell I like what they did with the hop it gave more chances to others in seperate comp. 

Great day


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Jul 14 2008, 10:41 AM~11083554
> *What up Homie ... Picnic was cool as hell I like what they did with the hop it gave more chances to others in seperate comp.
> 
> Great day
> *


Yeah, definitely a FIRME day! Yo Jose, I saw those domino's on you guys table, nrext time we got to slap sum bones homie!  Talk to you later carnal!


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 14 2008, 02:34 PM~11086361
> *Yeah, definitely a FIRME day! Yo Jose, I saw those domino's on you guys table, nrext time we got to slap sum bones homie!   Talk to you later carnal!
> *



you know how we do it Homie .... Next time fo sho .....


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

the show was good good turn out alot of support from everyone gotta keep it goin all summer!!! straight game puttin it down not bad for our first annual!!!!


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 13 2008, 06:59 PM~11079947
> *STREET5 FAME CUSTOMS GOT DOUBLE PUMP LIKE WE ALWAYS DO 92 INCHES IN THE 64 IMPALA......
> 
> VERY GOOD PICNIC NOW LETS C WUTS POPPIN AT FAM BAM
> *


hey now it was 91 1/2 but i guess when you jump higher then everyone a half inch aint shit....that dam 64 is no joke


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LOC DA PROMOTER_@Jul 13 2008, 09:53 PM~11081527
> *THE ONLY SHIT THAT WENT DOWN ON 43RD TONIGHT HAHA !!! :biggrin:
> 
> *


 who the hell was that and y didnt they jump at the show


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 blck 66_@Jul 13 2008, 09:23 PM~11080821
> *x2 , god picnic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


got a trophy for you big dog.


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jul 14 2008, 10:45 PM~11090741
> *:wave:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

i had a good time. lol. thanx 2 everyone who showed up. we appreciate the support. straight game car club is here to stay.


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419619


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 14 2008, 04:59 PM~11086975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a lilttle more to the righ and i would have been in the pic.... :angry:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LOC DA PROMOTER_@Jul 13 2008, 10:53 PM~11081527
> *THE ONLY SHIT THAT WENT DOWN ON 43RD TONIGHT HAHA !!! :biggrin:
> 
> *


not like the old days...don even look like there was people there....back in the days the lot would be full....


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

look at fred's stomach. lmfao


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 16 2008, 07:59 AM~11101471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN, I CAN SAY THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST PICNIC/HOPS THAT I'VE BEEN TO IN A LONG LONG TIME MUCH PROPS TO STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A FUN EVENT THAT ME AND THE FAM COULD ENJOY.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU GET THE THREE THUMBS UP :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 16 2008, 11:11 PM~11108654
> *MAN, I CAN SAY THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST PICNIC/HOPS THAT I'VE BEEN TO IN A LONG LONG TIME MUCH PROPS TO STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A FUN EVENT THAT ME AND THE FAM COULD ENJOY.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOU GET THE THREE THUMBS UP :biggrin:
> *


QVO Chaio! West Up Dog! Didnt get a chance to holla @ you, but I seen u in the PIT handling ur business!! I'll holl actha dog! STR8 Game, GR8 hop homies!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 16 2008, 11:11 PM~11108654
> *MAN, I CAN SAY THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST PICNIC/HOPS THAT I'VE BEEN TO IN A LONG LONG TIME MUCH PROPS TO STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB FOR PUTTING TOGETHER A FUN EVENT THAT ME AND THE FAM COULD ENJOY.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOU GET THE THREE THUMBS UP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

good show but to damn hot but still a good show


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

very good picnic GOOD JOB STRIGHT GAME


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

gracias


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

street fame customs 1ST place double pump..
[URL="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2nsz96


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

<embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://v4.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=2nsz968&s=4">
<font size="1">Original Video - More videos at TinyPic</font>


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

first couple of times didnt work but check this 1 out it all good......
real video
View My Video


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 19 2008, 07:52 PM~11129073
> *first couple of times didnt work but check this 1 out it all good......
> real video
> View My Video
> *


nice video..... good shot.


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: STREET FAME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 20 2008, 06:23 PM~11134101
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: STREET FAME
> *


oh yeah....


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

where is the rest of the videos at?


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

right here.....here is ur caddy


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=1olpms&s=4


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

there u go


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=1olpms&s=4


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm179/m...8gamehop003.flv


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm179/m...8gamehop051.flv


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 21 2008, 05:59 PM~11142348
> *http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm179/m...8gamehop051.flv
> *


good videos


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

GOT LOTS OF PICS


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

good shit. lol.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yxHHm0zRcVI&feature=related
this is for u suge


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

